# Archos Players?



## Butter (13 Aug 2008)

I heard George Hook talking to someone the other day on Newstalk Radio about Archos Players.  They sounded very good and the kind of thing that my husband would like (thinking Christmas present here).  My question is does anyone know anything about Archos?  Would you recommend?
Many Thanks!


----------



## Technologist (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

They're quite good, lots of well-thought out features. Peats have them.  But, everything is extra. If you want a mains charger that's extra (they come with a USB carge cable only). If you want to record from TV, the adaptor is extra. If you want to playback ripped DVDs, the MPEG2 codec is extra. The web browser is extra.  On the positive side, they're well built and robust and fairly reliable. You can drag and drop files  one like an external hard disc, no nosy software in the way.  But let's face it, these gadgets can be a matter of taste, so don't buy without looking and comparing. And, by Christmas, I'd expect new models. The 605 series has been out for quite a while now.


----------



## WaterSprite (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

I have one and it is pretty good.  I bought it for travelling so I could watch downloaded shows, listen to music.  I also  downloaded some books onto it but didn't use it for that in the end.  Some of them can be set up like Sky+ and you can record direct from the TV - you can also hook it up to the TV so that you can watch digital movies on the big screen.  Last factor for me is that it's wireless and you can buy a browser for it - so I could check email in wireless zones.  You can also store pics etc.

Having said all of that, there are many individual things that do all of the above (or a selection of them) that might be better - what exactly are you looking for?  A DVD player?  A hand held/small browsing laptop (I see lots of mini laptops with Linux on in the shops now)? A digital recorder?

Sprite

p.s. that said, all my male friends were pretty jealous when I got my Archos a year ago - it might appeal to the gadget-lovers


----------



## G123 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

Bought an Archos last year and found it good in relation to screen size and ease-of-use.

Most attachements can be picked up on eBay as needed - i.e. you don't need them all so only buy what you need.

The BIG problem I have with mine (a 604) is the volume. Took it on hols with me this year and couldn't hear dialogue from my movies over the plane engine noise.

Then, when connected to a TV on holidays i could only hear dialogue when connected to a bigger TV (21")... couldn't hear anything on the portable (14"). Also had a problem connected to a TV in a hotel room where the volume was "governed".

I've looked for firmware updates to no avail which is a pity as otherwise I like this player.


----------



## z105 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



> (thinking Christmas present here)


----------



## tallpaul (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



G123 said:


> Bought an Archos last year and found it good in relation to screen size and ease-of-use.
> 
> Most attachements can be picked up on eBay as needed - i.e. you don't need them all so only buy what you need.
> 
> ...


 
Are you using the headphones that came supplied with your device? If they are like the ones that come with a PSP, they are limited as to their maximum volume (due to French regulations). If you try them with other headphones, you might find some improvement.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

Or use a portable headphone amp.


----------



## hansov (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



aircobra19 said:


> Or use a portable headphone amp.


 Does such exist??

Or you could use the noise limiting ear plugs/headphones that cost an arm and a leg.

Mrs hansov has an Archos; I have a Cowon A2 which I think is a lot more versatile and easier to hook up to external devices as you don't need a cradle like the Archos. BTW we use these on plane journeys and airport lay overs . At all other times we try to talk to one another


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



hansov said:


> Does such exist??
> 
> Or you could use the noise limiting ear plugs/headphones that cost an arm and a leg.....


 
Of yes theres loads of them. Usually audophiles use them to run headphones that need more power than portable music players provide, and it can improve the SQ a lot if you are using a line out. Lots on info Google or HeadFi.

Most electronic noise cancelling earphones aren't very good. What you need is a set of in ear monitors (IEM) or Canal earphones. These form a mechancial seal in your ear that prevents sound leakage in or out. So you can use a much lower volume and you can't ear external noises. 

At the low end you've earphones like the *Sennheiser* CX300's which are Canal Earphones, then you have more expenise makes like Shure, or *Ultimate* Ears.

Avoid things like the *Sennheiser* PX250's.


----------



## G123 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

Obviously I'm not the only one having this problem.



Quite honestly Marg, given this problem I couldn't recommend this product.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

I aways thought the controls and GUI on the Archos was quite poor. I think myself I'd got for an iTouch instead of an Archos.


----------



## Butter (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

Thanks to everyone for your responses.  It's pretty clear now that I need to do a good bit of research before I make any decisions.  I'm not great on the technology front unfortunately so that's why I was looking for some opinions.  My husband does a lot of travelling with work and looks like more in the pipeline and I thought it would be a great gadget for him when he's away.  
The volume issue is a big concern - thanks to G123 for the link to the Archos forum.
Aircobra19 - can i ask why you'd recommend an iTouch?


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

Its so easy to use and it has a decent screen while remaining pocketable. 

Anything bigger you might aswell just a small laptop. 

That said I don't do a lot of travel with a device like that, so perhaps if I did I would change my opinion.


----------



## TarfHead (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

For versatility, a CREATIVE ZEN is hard to beat.

It doesn't have the screen size of the ARCHOS or the design elegance of the iTouch, but it can play most formats on a 2.5" screen.

I have a ZEN Vision:M which, although no longer made, can be picked up (reconditioned) from CREATIVE for about EUR 100. It has a TV Out feed to play through a TV (Red/White/Yellow) connection. It plays most DivX without issue and converts (on a PC) those that it cannot play to WMV.

I use the screen while on the daily work commute and used it a lot while on holiday. Although the screen is small, the clarity is good and doesn't leave me with eye strain. My wife has a CREATIVE ZEN which is less versatile and does not have a TV Out connection, but has replaced her iPod Nano in her affections.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*

The difference is 2.5" at 320x240 vs 3.5" and 480x320.

The small MP3 players like the Zen, (I have the Sony A818) are fine for short commuting, but I think the extra size of the touch is worth it for a longer journey like a flight. Probably the longer the journey the bigger the screen you like. I'd probably use something with more PDA/WiFi functionality myself. I like reading eBooks too.


----------



## Technologist (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



TarfHead said:


> For versatility, a CREATIVE ZEN is hard to beat.


Not sure about the current Zen, but I had the original Zen MP4 player and if it did accept a video file (it was picky),  the desktop software, which you had to use, then took many many hours transcoding (converting) it.

There's a big advantage of convenience with devices that will play any file you drop into it without transcoding or which can record straight from your NTL or Sky box.

Oh and look out for battery life.


----------



## Yoltan (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



Technologist said:


> If you want a mains charger that's extra (they come with a USB carge cable only). If you want to record from TV, the adaptor is extra.


 
Completely untrue. I bought one about 2 years ago and there's a power plug that goes into the adapter then into your wall socket. Also the same adapter is used to record from tv/dvd/vcr. 
No offence but if you're going to give someone advice on a product it's best if you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Yoltan (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



Marg said:


> Thanks to everyone for your responses. It's pretty clear now that I need to do a good bit of research before I make any decisions. I'm not great on the technology front unfortunately so that's why I was looking for some opinions. My husband does a lot of travelling with work and looks like more in the pipeline and I thought it would be a great gadget for him when he's away.
> The volume issue is a big concern - thanks to G123 for the link to the Archos forum.


 
To be honest you don't need to be well up on technology to use an Archos. You literally record what you see on your tv, be it a dvd, video cassette or tv program.

I have quite a few photos on mine also. And lots of music. very straightforward. I say go for it!


----------



## Technologist (16 Aug 2008)

*Re: Archos?*



Yoltan said:


> Completely untrue. I bought one about 2 years ago and there's a power plug that goes into the adapter then into your wall socket. Also the same adapter is used to record from tv/dvd/vcr.
> No offence but if you're going to give someone advice on a product it's best if you know what you're talking about.


Of course I'm offended, there's no need to attack my reputation. Why assume I don't know what I'm talking about? You bought a different model. Things have changed in the last 2 years.

I own an Archos 605 and I have the receipts for it and the optional extras (recording station and power adaptor). I previously owned a 604 and the situation was identical. The unit comes only with a USB cable. This has been remarked on in numerous reviews.

If you don't believe me, have a look at the specifications of the Archos 605, you'll see :





> External: Power adapter/charger (via optional accessories)


----------



## Yoltan (20 Aug 2008)

Relax, I believe you! 

The op asked for opinions on this product, I gave her mine. The model I have was still available on line last time I looked. It doesn't require an additional charger.


----------



## ben10 (20 Aug 2008)

The archos dvr is probably the single best purchase i have ever made!! at the time i bought it, 3 years ago it cost 600 euro but this included ALL periferals i.e. docking station, power adaptors, headphones, remote control etc, etc, etc.

At 100Gig it was by far the largest media player size available at the time

the price has come down significantly over the last few years probably as you have to buy the parts separetely!!

Buy it on the internet from an american site if possible, always cheapest! I bought a 120 gig one in New york earlier this year for less than 200 euro!!

by the way I still have my original one, 3 years old & working fine!!


----------



## Butter (20 Aug 2008)

Hi Ben10, Would you be willing to pass on the name of the store that you bought it in in New York?  Thanks!


----------



## Butter (25 Aug 2008)

Quick question?  If I buy an Archos in the U.S will it work in Ireland?  Do I need to have a particular function on my T.V here or does it matter? Is it anything like a PAL version when buying a camcorder?  Any advice would be gratefully received!


----------



## ben10 (25 Sep 2008)

Hi Marg,

sorry i am only seeing your request now, the archos model i purchased is the av400 which unfortunetly is not available anymore, however the closest to this is would be the 405, 605 & 705, these have upgraded functionality such as wifi.
There should not be a problem with compatability if bought in the states as the archos supports most formats.

A good place to look, if you are in New York, is B&H. an interesting place to see even if you dont buy anything! its like willy wonkowitz's electronics factory!! as it is run by orthodox jews!


----------



## Butter (26 Sep 2008)

Hi Ben10,
I know the store - i bought a camcorder there in July.  We arrived on a Saturday morning to find the place closed - couldn't figure out why they wouldn't open on a Saturday.  Went back on Sunday and very quickly realised why!
When you mentioned New York I made a calculated guess that it might be there and I asked a relation to pick one up when she was there a couple of weeks ago.  Worked out almost 40% cheaper than here. Haven't picked it up from her yet so can't make any comment on it as yet.  Thanks for the help.


----------

